# how far do you go



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

how far do you drive per day miles/hours in the uk and europe 
i am going bristol to portmouth overnight ferry le havre to lacnnau s/west france. viamchelin gave a distance 651 km and a time of 9 hours 20 non toll road
and 7hours 30 with tolls.
so 1 day or two days and stop in a aire over night
i tend to drive until i get to were i'm going or until the boss spots a pub or i need derv


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I don't know how well you sleep on an overnight ferry but I would not be at my brightest!

I would almost certainly split the journey into two parts aiming to do approximately two thirds the first day leaving me with a half day the second. This would get me to my destination around lunch or a little after. There's then good time to book in, set up and relax.

Where are you aiming for? What route?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

autostratus said:


> I would almost certainly split the journey into two parts aiming to do approximately two thirds the first day leaving me with a half day the second.


two thirds then a half ????? :lol:

Olley


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I'm with Gillian on this. Sleeping on an overnight ferry wouldn't leave be THAT refreshed so would definitely break up the journey, and stop overnight at a French Aires de Service (not autoroute aire) on the way down.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

chapter said:


> how far do you drive per day miles/hours in the uk and europe


Motorhoming for us isn't about how far or how long we drive in a day, we tend to go and stop as we feel like and seldom set targets.. that could be as little as 10 km but no more than four hours driving irrespective of distance covered, it's the journey not the destination that's important.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I find 200 miles a comfortable day's drive... for long treks... 

push it too far and you'll spend valuable 'chill' time recovering :wink: 

Relax and enjoy the drive... you'll get there when you're ready 8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*How far*

Hi

1) Sleeping on an overnight ferry - I lay down and emerge several hours later all refreshed and ready for action. Maybe I am used to it. Also, some coaches used to have a bunk in the centre of the coach. It was like being in a coffin. Hot, noisy but - hey it was bed and I slept like a baby!

2) How far? Well in my opinion, as far as possible on day one, leaving day two much more relaxed. When heading for Italy, I aim for Strasbourg on day one, arriving at 2100 ish. Up at 0700 next day, a full English then away for 0830. Into Garda for 1530.

As Jim says, for some a few miles is enough in one day. When I go back, I aim to take 5 days to get to Garda vice 2. I will spend more time in Switzerland en route.

We used to to Italy in 18 hours from Calais on the bus! No overnight stop for us then!

Rapide561


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi chapter, it depends on whether we have a destination to go to, last year we were booked in to a campsite near venice, we caught the 08.00 Norfolkline ferry, arrived in france 11.00 their time drove till about 23.00 stopped in an aire near Switzerland up at 06.00 next morning and but for an accident blocking the road, the other side of Milan we would have been at the campsite about 18.00

I do stop every 2 hours or so, and very rarely go faster than 55-60 mph.
For me about 400-500 miles is the max. I would plan on in a day.

A couple of years ago racing to catch the ferry I did 900 miles in day, but it knackered me, I would never do that again, rather miss the ferry.

Olley


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

thanks i have to make a pick up at 2 pm on the sunday @ bordeaux airport so maybe find a aire or camp site near les chauvauds @about the 500km mark any one know a good one


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> autostratus said:
> 
> 
> > ....approximately two thirds the first day leaving me with a half day the second.
> ...


Sorry Olley but what's the problem?
651 km = 410 miles
First day 270 miles approx (two thirds)
Second day 135 miles approx (one third). Half a day travelling if you get off as we do at about 8 - 8.30am.

If you can see something I can't then please tell. (It could be my age.  )


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi autostratus it's not your age it's my eyesight, sorry misread the post  apologies.

Olley


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi autostratus it's not your age it's my eyesight, sorry misread the post  apologies.
> 
> Olley


PHEW....... You had me worried there.
Have you ever had that feeling when there's something wrong with what you've done and you just can't spot it? I thought it was one of those.


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

On our last two holidays, 11weeks and 7 weeks we have averaged 20miles per day and that includes moving most days. The longest parts of the trip being from the Midlands to the ferry on the South coast, broken by a couple of nights just South of Salisbury where our son Lives.

There are so many places to explore without driving for hours. We have driven for 300 miles in a day when travelling to The Algarve but if we travel 50miles in a day now that is a long one. A holiday is about relaxing, meeting people and exploring an area. It took us 7 weeks to travel from Cherbourg to Roscoff and back, it could have been done in a day but look what we would have missed.

Yes we are fortunate to be retired and do not have to get back to work (sorry about using that word). When we went to Scotland the plan was 3 days to John o Groats, 200 miles each day, day one and two were 200 miles but it took 5 days for the next 200miles but by then we had started to enjoy ourselves.

Why rush if you don't have to.
Thelma and Ray


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi Chapter, by my calculations you've got just over 400 miles to cover. In my opinion that's easily done in one day if you want to push-on, BUT you will miss-out on everything inbetween. Last year we did dunkirque to spain in one go, purely to maximise our time there and the same on the return. What's france like? dunno!! the autoroute's smooth!! It's all a matter of what's best for you. See how things go, and make your decisions as you go along. Bon voyage


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi chapter

on my last trip the lowest mileage was 15 miles.

coming home i did 1700 miles in 2 days.

off to portugal tomorrow whoopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

mike


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Longest day by far started at 9am helicopter from Round Island LH to St Just taxi to Penzance picked up my car drove to Salisbury arriving about 1pm jumped into van then shared driving with my wife and got to Inverness at about midnight. 750 miles or so. Don't remember much about the next day but it says in my log that we went to the Glen Ord distillery in the afternoon.

Shortest well apart from the days when we don't go anywhere at all or just local trips we once took three days to get back from the lake district stopping at Buxton and near Bosworth field which I reckon is 100 miles a day.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I cannot add an interesting travel story but I thought I might be allowed to tell you that the last time anyone asked me *"how far do you go"* was many many years ago in the company of a young lady sitting in the back row of the local flea pit cinema 

.........needless to say I maintained my composure and my reputation.

Mike

apologies for going OFF Topic :roll:

having remembered that night I must now go and have a lie down in a darkened room :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'd no idea holidays were meant to be a race  

I hope I don't meet any of you -or you meet a lorry head-on - when you are stiff from sitting in one seat all day , disorientated from being in new driving conditions or sleepy after a disturbed pre-holiday night or one on a noisy aire.

Even before we retired we used to treat the journey as part of the holiday and plan accordingly.

G


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I first went to southern France in 1970 with my first wife in an MG Midget with a tent. We left Glasgow on a Saturday morning travelling all day to catch an evening ferry from Newhaven. 
Four hours later we continued through the night and all of Sunday arriving in St Tropez at about 6 pm.. non stop apart from the four hour ferry trip.. 
Distance about 1,600 miles.. I couldn't stand straight for about two days!

A couple of pics, poor quality, these are scanned slides !

Notice orange headlights!










70s Style hat










In Switzerland coming home


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Griz

Absolutely right... the holiday starts the moment the house is locked on the way out.

Roll on the 18th April... then it's roll on to Germany... 10 days to get there and back :lol: 

Deadlines: Tunnel out and back... in between it's go as you please :wink:


----------



## LeeUK (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry, havn't read many replies yet.

It took me awhile to get into MH mode when we got our van and did loads of miles in first 2 days which I regret doing now as we passed a lot of niceplaces.

Stay and enjoy as many placesas you can on your way, obviously depends how long you holiday is.

Enjoy.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> I'd no idea holidays were meant to be a race
> 
> I hope I don't meet any of you -or you meet a lorry head-on - when you are stiff from sitting in one seat all day , disorientated from being in new driving conditions or sleepy after a disturbed pre-holiday night or one on a noisy aire.
> 
> ...


You are right of course G, not a race and you should plan a more leisurely trip. My example above was extreme but I had already wasted four days of my holiday stuck on Round Island. July Fog. The other thing about that journey was its smoothness it was a Monday. We slipped passed Birmingham my wife told me that it was a bit busy near Preston but the worse thing was that I was snoring. We fully intended to stop earlier and I phoned ahead to get booked in at Kendal cancelled it then considered stopping near Glasgow but after a 15min stop for fuel and excercise we both felt OK. It was in a C15D Romahome and they go just like cars.

One other point not everyone is the same I have known work colleagues take a day to get to Penzance, Holyhead or Whitby wereas I regard those trips as not normally needing a stop (in my car not a motorhome). However the stress of being in an unfamiliar hire car would have me stopping frequently yet I seemed to be the only one that suffered this.

Regards Frank


----------

